# Affordable??



## mrred99 (May 9, 2008)

What is a good monthly wage in Cyprus? I have done the sums about moving over and with renting at about 1500 euro (we have 5 of us) and schooling for 2 kids 700 euro, insurance, water, electic, food etc...??


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Depends what you do but an electrician working on our house said he was paid £6CYP per hour! I would be surprised if you needed to pay €1500 per month if you rented long term. You can rent a 2 bedroom apartment with pool, parking and aircon on the outskirts of Larnaca for €500-€600 per month long term including community charges.

House insurance €260 per annum, water €20-€30 per month depending on use, electric about the same and phone with broadband too. Fuel €1.2 per litre.


----------



## mrred99 (May 9, 2008)

THanks Babs - 2 adults, 1 mother-in-law and 2 kids...need 4 bedroom ! pool preferable, job in nicosia possible......


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

If you work in Nicosia you would probably earn more than that. New teachers can earn in the region of €16000 per annum.


----------



## mrred99 (May 9, 2008)

thanks again Babs,
another question, if I was to move to cyprus to work in nicosia, i have been told that living out towards larnaca would be the best option, dont want to live in the main city, prefer somewhere quieter. Therefore, what are the main villages/towns etc out of nicosia towards larnaca? want to be somewhere close to beach and work.? thanks once again


----------

